# Atumn's colours 8G tank



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

This is the rescaped 8 G nano I have presented  here some few month ago. In the mean time I decided to dedicate this tank for cherry shrimp breeding, so I removed some plants and added more Java moss, the rest of the plants being now Eleocharis parvula and accicularis, Echinodorus tennelus red, Rotala wallichii, Didiplis diandra and Cryptocoryne willisi. 
This is the 3/4 view of the tank,








And the front view of the tank








A detail of the Didiplis diandra can be see  here .


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Impressive tank. I'm sure the cherry shrimp will love that mountain of moss you created. 

-John N.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I like the moss on the left looks different than the moss on the right.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice looking tank! Your moss looks great! What kind of moss do you have?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks great and very healthy. How much light do you have on it? Do you use CO2?


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you for appreciations! I use Christmas Moss and in the past the biological method (DIY yeast) for CO2, but since I introduced the shrimps I want to avoid sudden variation of pH with this method, so for three month the tank is without CO2. The light consists on Philips TLD 830 and Philips TLD 965, part of the tubes (too long for this aquarium) , probably around 20-24w overall.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice tank... I love your moss...

Two things could be improved in my humble opinion :
- the color of the background (too flashy... looks like a swimming pool  )
- the foreground (the Crypto and E. tenellus seem to be too big for this little tank).


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

While it is a nice display overall, it lacks depth because the symmetry is too even on the right and left. Also, the crypt(s) in the front are removing the illusion of depth due to their size compared to the background plants.

Overall, I'm sure it's a pleasing display to look at.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The individuality of the e. tenellus plantlets and hair grass clumps is distrctin. While the tenellus leaves are giving you good highlights, the individual bases are distractingly distinct, and make the plants seem like afterthoughts. Try to plant more of them. Also, the negative space in the middle bottom (left of the crypt) is distracting and unnecessary. Try to get the cryptocorene to fill all of that space. I think you can unite the lay out better if you fill more of the middle space with didiplis, and train it into a shorter bush.

Overall, excellent color balance, and an interesting lay-out with strong mid-ground design. The use of e. vivipara works really well too I think.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you very much for all the advices mentioned above. I am a little confused because some opinions are in the opposite dirrections : more tennelus or not at all, the same for crypto, and also how can I enhance the depth but closing all the perspective view to the back wall? Maybe in time I should try different arrangements (and background colour) and show you the results for further comments.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I would definitely go with more tenellus and more crypts.

Hmm . . . depth? I don't think this scape really has a lot of depth. From front to back, the tank is so proportionately narrow, I don't think you can hope for much depth with this lay out because of the amount of room that hardscape takes up. Personally, I don't think that's a bad thing, and the scape has a lot of other good things going for it.

Maybe with a white background, and doing the type of ADA over-exposed photo technique for it, there would appear to be more depth but . . . with a tank of this size and dimensions creating a real sense of depth is tough.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Steven for explanations, you are close to my ideea about this little scape.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

After a while I realised that is too little space for a strong foreground plants structure, so I decided to keep some more clear space. I tried to bear in mind all the advices from above regarding the background colour and size of plants (the willisi crypt which was pushed backward and in the front replaced with smaller leaf Blyxa japonica). I also added some Microsorium "narrow leaf" in the moss on the wood. I know that the Rotala "najean" from left back corner is still weak, but I hope that it will grow up soon. Except the "neon tetra" there are a lot of red cherry shrimps, but I used some stronger light for the photos and all of them are hidden. This is the actual image. That's all I could do. Thank you for your kind support.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

This evening I've tried a kind of a "sunset" picture of the tank with the help of some backlighting and postprocessing in Photoshop (I know... is far from being a perfect shot but is the first of this kind for me...)


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

You should move the Blyxa more to the right, so its more to the side instead of straight in the middle, and also perhaps more back. 

I suggest to use the golden rule for placement.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I like it. Nice work! If you can keep the blyxa small, it'll stay a nice set up imo!


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> You should move the Blyxa more to the right, so its more to the side instead of straight in the middle, and also perhaps more back.
> I suggest to use the golden rule for placement.


I agree, I will move it on the right when it will grow a little and replace the other small bunch of Blyxa that is now on the right side.
*Steven*


> I like it. Nice work! If you can keep the blyxa small, it'll stay a nice set up imo!


 Thank you Steven! I hope I will be able to mantain the general aspect, though there are some difficulties...


----------

